# Dont get me wrong...



## kcausey (Oct 3, 2004)

...i absolutely love my Summit Bullet Backpacker.  I bought one last year...unlike this year's model with the ergonomically engineered bells and whistle's.......but man, i bought some $20 pieces of plastic they call "Speed Stirrups."  DON'T BE SUCKERED IN!!!  That is the biggest gimmick i have seen from summit ever........they are terrible.  Been in the back of my truck since about 10:30am opening morning.


----------



## confederate (Oct 3, 2004)

Same here. I bought a pair for my Viper. I didnt care for them at all.


----------



## Trizey (Oct 4, 2004)

I got to thinking about those as I was going up my tree the other day...  I had actually thought about taking another look at them before I bought some.  Glad to hear some kind of feedback on them.  

To me the stirrups just don't look like they would be as good as just the bungee.  They also looked like they could be broken pretty easily.

Thanks for the info. on them!


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Oct 4, 2004)

*Summit Broadhead Backpacker*

Hey guys, I have a Summit that has been used 5 times total, an 04' model.  new costs around $240, I will let it go for $180, My shoulder just will not handle all of my body wight while climbing.

Eric


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Mine didn't make it through a couple of hunts before I started having trouble.  They really aren't needed, thankfully.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 26, 2006)

WHAT???? I have 2 Bullet backpackers.. and '03 and and '05.. the '05 came with the stirrups and I fell in love with them right away.. I orderd another pair for my '03 backpacker and installed them,, and love them... 
You guys must have put them on backwards or something.. You know they are supposed to be on the INSIDE of the rails don't you??


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah...inside the rails.

They worked great in conjunction with the bungee strap...no problems there at all.

The issue for me was durability.  They did not hold up like the rest of the stand.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 26, 2006)

Both sets of mine made it through this past season and I used both stands exclusivly.. 
Did yours break? Crack? What?


----------



## kcausey (Jan 26, 2006)

*I have a 2005 model now*

The speed stirrups work ok with the ergonomical curved bars....but the straight ones on my 2003........they suck.


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Both sets of mine made it through this past season and I used both stands exclusivly..
> Did yours break? Crack? What?


Slipped real easily out of place.

I tightened the wing nut....still slipped.....I tightened some more and crack....no mo stirrup.


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 26, 2006)

I understand.. I actually leave mine just snug.. lets me move them slightly for which boots I have on.. my big rubber 1200 gram thinsulates need a little more room than my early season lightweight snake boots.


----------



## deersled (Jan 31, 2006)

I've got em on my X4 Goliath (curved bar)and love em. They do seem a little flimsy though.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Feb 1, 2006)

I have them on my two summit stands as well and like 'em a lot.  I did wonder about them being made of plastic though, but I've real cautious not to over tighten them since they are plastic.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 1, 2006)

HMwolfpup said:
			
		

> I have them on my two summit stands as well and like 'em a lot.  I did wonder about them being made of plastic though, but I've real cautious not to over tighten them since they are plastic.



Amen. I bought two new X5's this year, and put them on my older Vipers as well. They are much easier to mount than the old strap and bungee system.

I do wonder about the plastic stirrups. They are kind of cheesy for such a quality stand.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 3, 2006)

I loved them so much I outfitted all 7 of my Summits with them........


----------



## BIGGUS (Feb 4, 2006)

Love mine! Got them with an older Goliath and will soon be getting some for my other one. I still have my steel Summit from the 80's and I've never used the foot straps and have simply hooked my feet under the bar that the speed stirrups attach to. It always worked great, much easier than the foot straps, but the new system works even better.


----------

